# Bank account, share dealing account, ISA and residence outside UK (other EU country).



## adam.gre (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi there,

I'm about to emigrate (EU country with double taxation agreement).

My plan in permanent. It means I'll be visiting UK mostly for personal reasons couple times a year.

I want to keep my UK bank accounts and my ISA/non-ISA share dealing accounts (and increase amount of investments over time).

In terms and conditions it says bank and investment accounts are for UK residents only. Does anyone care?

What's the worst that can happen if anyone finds out? After all I'll still be paying UK tax, so technically everyone should be happy.

What's your view re "virtual residential address" services? I'm thinking to get one and register my accounts with the address.

Cheers,
Adam


----------

